# Best brand of cut resistant gloves?



## johndeereb (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking for a pair of gloves for my son who is 12, for beginner whittling etc. Any brand better than others?


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

Take a look at this Uline company page which may help you with your question.

https://www.uline.com/Grp_340/Cut-Resistant-Gloves


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I just used these to install heavy gauge metal ductwork for my dust collection system. They saved my bacon, and I finished the project without a scratch. They come in light duty and heavy duty. I use the heavy duty version.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Cut gloves are a daily use item in my trade. I personally hate them and believe they are diminishing the quality of cooks becoming chefs because they don't develop knife skills, but… for the staff that I can't trust to wind up in the hospital they save the company lots of money.

Of them all, the Daymark brand is the only one I can really stand, they're thin enough to permit dexterity and they are well sized to fit hands. Amazon has them here you should find one to work well for your son, and be confident buying it, they won't stop stabbing punctures but do well with the accidental slip of the blade to flesh.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have 1 of these by Microplane, for use in the kitchen. It has saved me when peeling potatoes.

https://www.amazon.com/Microplane-34007-Kitchen-Cut-Protection-Glove/dp/B001QXZORE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482771038&sr=8-1&keywords=microplane+gloves

I just got these for Christmas. I haven't used them much, but I did try them out whittling on a small piece of basswood. They have a very good grip, I wore 1 on each hand, it did not hinder holding the knife, it might have helped. I like these better than the one above.

https://www.amazon.com/NoCry-Resistant-Gloves-Grip-Dots/dp/B01FQXLSNS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1482770999&sr=8-2&keywords=no+cry+cut+resistant+gloves

I have used this one for a few years. Good protection. For me, awkward to wear, they don't give a strong grip.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/06I63/safety-glove-large-9-11.aspx


----------

